# Rome Ga TIME UP 1/18



## walton (Dec 16, 2003)

PLEASE is there anyone out there that can save this girl..Rome Ga shelter you have to be registered w/ USDA and 501C...
beautiful girl
Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Rome, GA | 0085


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)




----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

OMG I was SUPER going to post this right now! She looks purebred, and young... theres just no info on her... she gets PTS on Wednesday morning ;(


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Bump-oh no, she doesn't have much time!!


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

there is a fb posting being shared and private e-mails circulating, with no commitment from anyone yet...her face is just beautiful, she looks so young and sweet.


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

I really wish I could.. I am not close to there, and getting there wouldn't happen.. there has GOT to be a rescue that can take her in!


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Looks like a prison mug shot - poor little mite, so little time......
___________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

This girl really touched my heart. She looks like my Nadia in a smaller body. My prayers are that someone can save this girl. She deserves a chance at a real home and pure love like Nadia found here with me.


----------



## cmoss (Jan 17, 2011)

I live 20 minutes from Rome but I am not registered with USDA or 501C...whatever this means...I believe this is a beautiful dog and she is purebread as well, also looks very youg in this pic


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

A post on a different site said she had rescue but I don't know who is taking her. Can someone find out?


----------



## Robert4579 (Nov 8, 2010)

*I would Rescue*

I would love to rescue her. Im In NY!! Is anybody near by that could get her???


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

cmoss, is there any reason that you can't just adopt her straight out?


----------



## Xira (Aug 14, 2007)

Jax08 said:


> A post on a different site said she had rescue but I don't know who is taking her. Can someone find out?


 
*does anyone know of this girl was rescued , received a e-mail tonight saying she only has till 4 PM TUESDAY???? :help: PLEAZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ*


----------



## Samajade (Nov 8, 2010)

*cmoss*: Just a clarification. You only need to be registered with USDA and have a 501c3 if you're a rescue wanting to pull her. If you're a regular person who just wants to adopt her, you go right ahead in there (QUICKLY please) and do the regular shelter adoption thing, like any other shelter - nothing special like those things above are needed. If you're interested, and since you're close - go, soon, please!  Will PM you this same info so you're sure to at least get an e-mail letting you know. 

Let us know!


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Xira said:


> *does anyone know of this girl was rescued , received a e-mail tonight saying she only has till 4 PM TUESDAY???? :help: PLEAZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ*


Oh no! :help::help::help: BUMP.....
___________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

Bump... This girl needs someone to take her in!


----------



## carolinem (Dec 4, 2008)

I just got off the phone with the shelter. This girl is currently still there and *does not* have any holds on her for rescue. She is approx. 1 year old and I was told she gets along with other dogs.


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

Petfinder Adoption Pending Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Rome, GA | 0085:

petfinder says she has an adoption pending!!!!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

My fingers & toes are crossed for this girl. I avoid this section because it makes me so upset, but I read this one anyway.

Again-fingers & toes crossed for this sweet girl!


----------



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

Oh God, which is it?? Is she really getting adopted??

Please oh please let it be that she's being adopted!!


----------



## GeorgiaJason (Jan 16, 2011)

my wife is calling as i sit here typing if she is still available we are going to got save her


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

does anyone know what is happening with this dog. can someone please update? thanks.


----------



## GeorgiaJason (Jan 16, 2011)

we have placed a call with an attempt to save her but the office was closed hopefully they receive the message before anything bad happens to her.......If all goes well and they call us back tomorrow we will be going to get her.

only other information found was that she has a pending adoption


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Oh my, praying for this pretty girl.


----------



## Xira (Aug 14, 2007)

kess&ellie said:


> Petfinder Adoption Pending Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Rome, GA | 0085:
> 
> petfinder says she has an adoption pending!!!!


*This is GOOD news!! I hope she gets a loving home!*


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

I heard she was going to rescue...but don't know what rescue.


----------



## GeorgiaJason (Jan 16, 2011)

we didnt hear any thing today about the poor girl i hope she was rescued


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

No longer listed, so hope that means good news....
_________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

official word....

"*GSD 0085 had rescue but one of the locals got there first!*


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Does that mean she was adopted?


----------



## Judykaye (Feb 20, 2007)

Is someone going to call to find out what happened?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

This is what happened. Sounds like she was adopted.



Myamom said:


> official word....
> 
> "*GSD 0085 had rescue but one of the locals got there first!*


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

had rescue but "one of the locals got there first"? will anyone (at the shelter) even tell anything other than that? probably not. unless somebody knows somebody. anybody know anybody ???

jax we were posting at the same time.


----------

